# Help Sick Bird Don't Know What To Do.(HELP)



## Pigeon_boy (Dec 22, 2000)

I have a muffed Tumbler that is very very sick this might sound weird but she turns her head down and looks and also turn it all the way around she can't stand right and can;t control her head and a friend says she low on vitamins could that be the problem please anyone help me please she dosen't deserves to die help please. (help)


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

you could try to talk to your vet or something thats all i can think of well tell me how it go's 

------------------
luke


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Hello!

My Bernie behaved much this way when I rescued him (I'll email his story to you if I can). If the bird is on its feet, there's hope.

Separate the bird. In fact, if possible, bring it indoors. A box and unused oven rack
will serve in a pinch, as will a dresser drawer. Make a deep nest with towels or clean rags to support the bird--but don't bury it. Place the bird in a warm place with low activity.

Be gentle and talk soothingly all the time.

The bird will need water immediately.
Gently place your hand around the bird's neck and guide it to fresh water in a shallow dish. Be patient--he'll get the idea. Allow him to drink deep. A good vitamin to add to water is "Nekton S", available in pet stores. You may also give a distressed pigeon Gatorade, diluted 50-50 with clean water Keep seed mix sprinkled closely around the bird. Hand feed with extreme patience. 

If these symptoms came on suddenly, my guess is that your pigeon suffered a blow to its head. Perhaps this was an impact within the loft, caused by frightening the bird. A predator or a child may have caused this.

You may see spasms or what look like seizures. Ride these out--Bernie did this--
and soothe the bird. It may take time for the bird to eat, but if you keep it warm, its caloric demands will drop somewhat. But water is absolutely necessary!

Call a vet that specializes in birds.

Be prepared that this pigeon's flying days are possibly over, if he does survive.

You are kind to inquire here.

--Ray

PS. Check your email


----------



## Pigeon_boy (Dec 22, 2000)

Thanks Guys


----------



## Pigeon_boy (Dec 22, 2000)

Thanks Guys








Our friend is doing better and I am able to let her drink on her own and even eat on her own. So how do you think she was able to get this sickness and how to stop it. Will it happen again or not.


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

If this resulted from an impact to her head, there is little you can do but offer a safer environment, where she is not prone to panic.

If it was an illness, it may have run its course and the bird may have built up resistance to it, I don't know.

Without blood work from a vet at the time she got "sick", we'll never know.

Pigeons are very resilient, very tough critters.

I would keep her in special quarters until she seems recovered.

Remember, high calcium grit along with vitamins and a good seed mix, and plenty of fresh water is about all you can do now.

If you do plan to keep her as a separate, special pet, consider a work up from the vet and a course or two of antibiotics--this is what we did with Bernie. Select a vet that specializes in avian care.

Bernie took a couple of months to really bounce back. Now he's unstoppable!









Again, her flying days may be over. Don't rush this, we'll need to wait and see.

--Ray

PS. Check your email.

[This message has been edited by raynjudy (edited 01-23-2001).]


----------



## ONEEYEPIGEON (Oct 27, 2000)

Sounds like Ray saved the day again ,Pigeonboy i just wanted to give a couble tips on your new member of the family .I have one on my shoulder as i type I found that i could make my own feed by taking pigeon pellets and grinding them up with warm water in a small food grinder. But he will never eat this if i dont warm it just a tab a few seconds in the mic. also he likes his water warm . Hes only about two weeks old now and he peck's at his small seeds and now he is eating them on his own .I keep him in a box on top of my PC with a light bulb And some news paper i cange it every couple days and he dance's all around and seems to be so happy. But he is getting very spoiled. Later Walt


----------



## Pigeon_boy (Dec 22, 2000)

My bird is doing alot better thanks to you guys.


----------



## ludus54 (Dec 26, 2000)

I hope your pigeon fully recovers pegion boy. As for Hannibal, Grow up you idiot! 


ludus


----------



## Pigeon_boy (Dec 22, 2000)

Hey thanks for all your help you guy she's doing better I thanks you all for helping me when I needed help thanks.


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Glad to hear it!

Can you describe her activity level at this time?

--Judy


----------



## Pigeon_boy (Dec 22, 2000)

Well from 1-10 I would give her about a 8 she can walk and she even talk to me at night, and one day she tryed to bill with my figure now she does it more oftin and I think she thinks I am her mate she a very good bird and a spoiled little **** to and she know it to. But I love her alot and could never hurt her. Shes my tv partner she like to watch t.v. alot well thats about it. Well you guy really helped me alot I thank you.


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

cool can you send pics of her and hannibal you give a bad name to hannibal smith 
(from the A team) well anyway glad she is alright

------------------
luke


----------



## Pigeon_boy (Dec 22, 2000)

What did that say?


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

u know the show the a team with mr t it's an old show but it is very cool

------------------
luke


----------



## Pigeon_boy (Dec 22, 2000)

0k I couldn't read what you wrote but I get it know.


----------



## Pigeon_boy (Dec 22, 2000)

She is fine and can now walk shes has heald fine. I also named her foxy*


----------



## Pigeon_boy (Dec 22, 2000)

Hey guys today is not my day my little friend died, she was only 3 years old. I will miss her deeply. But thanks for you guys help!!! She was the coolest birds in the world.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Dear Pigeon Boy,

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beloved bird. I know how very hard this is for you and wish I could make the hurt go away. Try to remember all the good times and good things about your bird friend and know that while time may not heal all wounds, it does make them better.

Terry Whatley


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Hey, Pigeon Boy:

Always remember that you were definitely on the up-side of that small life, short as it was. 

It's never easy, I know. It gets better only because we learn a measure of acceptance.

Life comes with a very poor warranty.

I know how I love my two pigeons, they are like my children to me. I grieve with you today.

Best regards,

Ray


----------



## Pigeon_boy14_2002 (Nov 5, 2001)

Thnak you guys but there us one little thing that I left out before she diedshe had 1 eggand well it hatched itturns out that she not only looks like her mother but she it growing on me. But I will miss FOXY*








she was the coolestbut well I have to move on so thats what I'am doing with my new friend SASSY!!!








But thanks for all your guys help I thank you a million.


----------



## Nancy (Nov 7, 2001)

I'm so happy for you.









[This message has been edited by Nancy (edited December 28, 2001).]

[This message has been edited by Nancy (edited December 28, 2001).]


----------

